# Great white shark jumps in fishing boat



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> A fisherman has lived to tell the tale of how he ended up with a great white shark in the bottom of his boat.
> 
> Terry Selwood, 73, was fishing offshore at Evans Head on the New South Wales north coast when the shark launched itself into his boat.
> 
> ...


http://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/offbe...mans-boat-injuring-73-year-old-man/ar-BBBCzLS


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Almost 9ft long and 440 lbs... That is one of my childhood nightmares.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Good thing it was a juvenile. Had it been all grown up, it would have sunk his boat and had enough left to circle back and finish the job.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

terri9630 said:


> Almost 9ft long and 440 lbs... That is one of my childhood nightmares.


Wait till you read the article of the great white that tried to eat a guys Kayak. it will really make you feel vindicated.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have never had a shark jump into my Tahoe on dry land. Land -1 / Ocean - 0.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Sentry18 said:


> I have never had a shark jump into my Tahoe on dry land. Land -1 / Ocean - 0.


Land-100,000,000,000/ocean - -000000


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Caribou said:


> Don't take too much comfort in that. This guy never had a shark jump into his boat and he'd been fishing for over 60 years. How long have you been driving?


Good point! I've been driving for nearly 60 years, never had a shark jump in yet!
Been fishing for 60, too, caught a few Lemon sharks and Sand sharks off the jetty, haven't had one jump on the jetty by itself yet.

On the other hand, there *are places* where Bull sharks are starting to invade, and they *can be a REAL problem!!* Bulls are just downright MEAN!

http://www.nola.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2015/04/large_sharks_invading_florida.html

Excerpt: "Residents of a coastal Florida town are growing more concerned about an apparent uptick in sharks moving into the area, according to CBS-affiliate WINK. From the patios and decks of their waterfront homes, Bonita Springs residents say they're seeing more sharks than ever, and they're concerned for their safety. "I'm worried," one resident told WINK. "I won't let our grandkids go in the water. Someone is going to be attacked here." *In the last week, residents have shot videos of bull sharks up to 8 feet swimming adjacent to their bulkheads.* That's the same species of shark that experts believe bit a New Orleans-area boy last summer while he swam in Lake Pontchartrain. *Bull sharks are among the world's man-eaters, according to Angler's Guide to Fishes of the Gulf of Mexico by Jerald Horst and Mike Lane.*
"They are aggressive and have been implicated in numerous attacks on humans in Gulf of Mexico waters and elsewhere in the world," the authors wrote."

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2005/07/0719_050719_bullsharks_2.html

Excerpt: "While bull sharks are commonly found along coastlines, bays, and harbors, they also frequent a most uncommon shark habitat-freshwater rivers. The species has been spotted 2,500 miles (4,000 kilometers) up the Amazon River in South America and dwell in Lake Nicaragua, a freshwater lake in Central America. *Bull sharks have traveled up the Mississippi River as far north as Illinois* and are regularly spotted in India's Ganges."


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

We have big bull sharks in the creek by our house. They follow the fishing boats heading back in to the marina. They also get stuck in the pound nets


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Caribou said:


> Don't take too much comfort in that. This guy never had a shark jump into his boat and he'd been fishing for over 60 years. How long have you been driving?


I've been driving Chevy's for 32 years. But still, I am betting I make it to 60 years of driving Chevy's without a Shark jumping in. That is presuming GM makes it that long.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

If a shark ever jumps into my dodge in the middle of the desert then I'm moving to the moon.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

terri9630 said:


> If a shark ever jumps into my dodge in the middle of the desert then I'm moving to the moon.


Now all I want to do is hide by your house with a stuffed sharked so I can throw it through you window when you drive by.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Sentry18 said:


> Now all I want to do is hide by your house with a stuffed sharked so I can throw it through you window when you drive by.


Now Sentry, that's just mean...LMAO


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Sentry18 said:


> Now all I want to do is hide by your house with a stuffed sharked so I can throw it through you window when you drive by.


Saved by my bee allergy!! Who knew it would be good for something... I can't drive with my windows down when bees are on the move!!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

terri9630 said:


> Saved by my bee allergy!! Who knew it would be good for something... I can't drive with my windows down when bees are on the move!!


Nope, I'll just use a hammer-head shark to break the glass.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Sentry18 said:


> Nope, I'll just use a hammer-head shark to break the glass.


Hello, 911? The Supreme leader from xyz police department from somewhere up north just tried to kill me with a stuffed shark!! Send the Marines after him please...


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

terri9630 said:


> Hello, 911? The Supreme leader from xyz police department from somewhere up north just tried to kill me with a stuffed shark!! Send the Marines after him please...


The Marines are all out in boats near the sharks.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Sentry18 said:


> The Marines are all out in boats near the sharks.


Nu hu. My big brother told me there's a very special group out looking for you right now. They will be in Lego land soon.....


----------

